# RHD Car



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Not sure if this forum is the proper place for this, so apologies in advance. 

In August, when we made the move to Spain, we drove our Saab 9-5 Estate down here with our pets and important goods. Realizing we had a certain period of time to drive the care, legally, here in Spain, we began looking for a new car. The plan was our oldest son and his wife were going to take the RHD drive car back to the UK and it would be theirs. 

As so often happens, we have purchased a new car in Spain, not delivered yet and told our son the car would be ready for him and his wife to drive back to the UK. Turns out now, since they moved to Hove and both work in Brighton, they really don't need a car and won't be taking it. So, we now have a RHD car in Spain. 

I have contacted a couple of scrappers and they will give me scrap value for the car which if I have to will be fine. My question is has anyone tried to sell a RHD car, still registered in the UK with any success and without too much hassle?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There are companies that buy RHD cars; mostly in British Ex-pat enclaves like Marbella. The price reflects the costs associated with either returning it to the UK or rematriculating it. 

But why not drive it back yourself and sell it in the UK? 

Davexf


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> There are companies that buy RHD cars; mostly in British Ex-pat enclaves like Marbella. The price reflects the costs associated with either returning it to the UK or rematriculating it.
> 
> ...


Have thought about that, but it's not really worth it. I don't want to take the time to drive back and the have to stay there for some period of time. We sold our house, so as much as I love my children, I like things a certain way and staying with them means lots of compromises!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Private individuals will buy RHD UK plated cars if there is a specific interest. I have helped Spanish people do this when their knowledge of English is poor or they don't understand the documents.

I would advertise it privately and see if you get any takers (if you post the ad in Spanish I think you will get more chance of a sale, but post in English too as someone looking for a car to drive back to the UK in might want it).

Just be aware, that a Spaniard with no UK address will not be able to change the name on the V5, so it will stay in your name. I recommend that, if you sell to a Spaniard, you return the V5 to Swansea, marked as exported and hand the corresponding export certificate to the buyer., not the V5.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it diesel, year etc might be somebody reading this could be interested if you put a touch more detail.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Roy C said:


> Is it diesel, year etc might be somebody reading this could be interested if you put a touch more detail.


It's a 53 Plate/2004 Saab 9-5 Estate. Full maintenance history, heated seats, Saab dog guard, auto. New tyres, brakes and Mot until 6 June 18.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> It's a 53 Plate/2004 Saab 9-5 Estate. Full maintenance history, heated seats, Saab dog guard, auto. New tyres, brakes and Mot until 6 June 18.


You have a PM Phil.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Over the years, the last was some time ago, I have sold a couple of UK Reg cars to Brits who may have taken then back to UK. One in a boot-sale and the other from an add in a local paper. 

Never had any problem


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Over the years, the last was some time ago, I have sold a couple of UK Reg cars to Brits who may have taken then back to UK. One in a boot-sale and the other from an add in a local paper.
> 
> Never had any problem


But had you notified DVLA of their export to Spain? Or did you sell them whilst you were "just visiting"?

There is a big difference between buying a car which the DVLA knows is in Spain and one that they don't know is in Spain!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

DVLA was not notified of anything since we did not have a confirmed residence yet. So, I have 6 months to sort things out and decide if I am returning it to the UK or not. Insurance has to run for 3 months and that has another 30 days. 

The new car is being delivered in about 10 days, so I have some time. But, like I wrote originally, the car was supposed to go back to the UK for my son's use.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Answered.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Overandout said:


> But had you notified DVLA of their export to Spain? Or did you sell them whilst you were "just visiting"?
> 
> There is a big difference between buying a car which the DVLA knows is in Spain and one that they don't know is in Spain!


Guess that was addresed to me.

They were as I said UK REg, so not imports.

I was 'long term' visiting. 

Something as us oldies here know, was quite commn that long ago.

Since I became resident I have always bought new Spanish Reg Vehicles


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Diesel?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Roy C said:


> Diesel?


Petrol


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Phil Squares said:


> Not sure if this forum is the proper place for this, so apologies in advance.
> 
> In August, when we made the move to Spain, we drove our Saab 9-5 Estate down here with our pets and important goods. Realizing we had a certain period of time to drive the care, legally, here in Spain, we began looking for a new car. The plan was our oldest son and his wife were going to take the RHD drive car back to the UK and it would be theirs.
> 
> ...


*Generous offers on your old British Registered Car in new UK Car Scrappage scheme*

*Phil*

I don't know whether your aware but many Car dealers in the UK have been offering generous trade-ins on your old car,
as they endevour to claw back falling month by month cars sales - with the only qualifier to these generous trade ins
is that the UK registered car must be older than 9 years old and you must have owned the car for at least
6 months before the trade in.
No doubt these new trade in deals are government backed although unfortunately they are limited to the UK, as Spain
is ( so far ) not participating in it.

As an example, on one of my Car ferry trips back to the UK, I took my 2006 registered Ford Fiesta down to the Toyota
showroom and they offered £3,500 for my old car, against the cost of a brand new Toyota Auris.
This offer being regardless of the condition of the car or how many miles it's done on the clock.

The same Toyota dealerships in Spain would ( in contrast ) offer no more than 600 Euro's for my Ford Fiesta against
a brand new Toyota regardless of which model I choose.

Of course the only obstacle in not going for the brand new Toyota in the UK ( albeit RHD and on UK plates ) and
getting the £3.500 for my old car against the new one - is the offers restricted to UK registered cars.

As your 2004 registered Saab 9-5 Estate is still on UK plates, you will no doubt qualify for these UK Car dealer
trade in's on your old car Phil !!
Although with you saying you have already bought a new Spanish Car ( just awaiting delivery ) you no doubt missed
the boat - as far as this is concerned.

Nevertheless for other British Expats with UK registered cars that are older than 8 years old. Now's the time to pick up
some great deals in the UK before these Car Dealership deals expire on the 31st December 2017.

BBC News - Car makers offer generous scrappage deals in race for new customers

There's also a thread about this on the Expat forum at:

Expat forum Spain - Car scrappage scheme attractive for Non resident Brits in Spain with UK cars


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Williams 2

Have I missed something ?

The OP wants to overcome the problem the problem of having a UK Reg car in Spain, not buy another,


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> Williams 2
> 
> Have I missed something ?
> 
> The OP wants to overcome the problem the problem of having a UK Reg car in Spain, not buy another,


Well as the OP was more or less considering getting rid of his UK Reg car for scrap ( that is getting next to nothing
for it ) - he might as well consider the other option which is to take it back to the UK and trade it in for a brand 
new Car while these generous trade in deals are available !!

Of course it's another UK registered RHD Car but there's nothing to stop him either:

A. Bringing the new car back to Spain and changing the new RHD car to Spanish plates for personal use or . . . .

B. Turning an easy profit on the new Car by promptly putting it up for sale in the UK, at below Show room prices
but more than he paid he to the Car dealer after taking into account the £3,500 to £4,000 he got for his old car
as a trade-in.
Naturally the OP or anyone else would be looking at the most desirable ( in demand new car ) in order not to be
waiting too long for a buyer.

Do you remember back in the 2000's those Brit's from the Asian community, who were making money
buying new Mercs in Germany and selling them back in the UK for a handsome profit because the 
German Merc Show room prices were substantially less than the UK Merc showroom prices and that's despite 
these Mercs being LHD cars and no doubt needing to go onto UK plates !!!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> Well as the OP was more or less considering getting rid of his UK Reg car for scrap ( that is getting next to nothing
> for it ) - he might as well consider the other option which is to take it back to the UK and trade it in for a brand
> new Car while these generous trade in deals are available !!
> 
> ...


Why would I bring an RHD car back to Spain, go through the hassle of changing things so I can register the car here and paying taxes on the car? Makes no sense at all. Sorry but I'm not a salesman and the hassle isn't worth it!


----------



## fernackipan (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Phil

Where in Spain is the car based ?


----------



## fernackipan (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Phil

Sorry I only joined the Forum yesterday and managed to post only half a reply - duh!

I am relocating to UK in a few weeks and interested in purchasing an old UK registered vehicle to take back some personal stuff. I am based in North Costa Blanca and could travel a reasonable distance from there to pick up a car. In which area are you based ?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the message. Live in Elche, but the car will be leaving on Monday. Sorry.


----------



## fernackipan (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Phil

Ok thanks for letting me know.


----------

